# NJ (Central)-Rats for adoption, adults and babies, urgent



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Person's snake died and adult rats of both sexes and baby rats are available for adoption. This message is time sensitive as the rats may go for food, details and contact:
http://cnj.craigslist.org/pet/1768697177.html
Thank you,
Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

The remaining rats for adoption are a large male called Shamu and a momma rat with babies; one baby girl and 4 baby boys that are just opening their eyes. Contact: [email protected]
Story:
http://www.meetup.com/New-York-Rat-Group/messages/boards/thread/9202929#35983670


----------

